# Fixed Bed Mattress Problem



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

Our E480 bought new November 2012 has a transverse rear bed above the garage. The mattress was starting to sag in the middle right along where the join running top to bottom is. If you bought a domestic mattress, they usually come with 5,10 or 15 years warranty so thought I'd mention it at the habitation check in November. 

I received a phone call about a week later from Leisure Furnishings at Long Eaton, Nottingham - the manufacturers and suppliers to Swift at the time. They also supply all the big names - Autotrail, Airstream etc.

They offered to have a courier take the mattress to their factory for investigation and repair but as we were heading to Europe for 3 months, it was agreed for me to drop it off on our return home.

This we did and the courier returned it yesterday replaced with upgraded foam which they had to order in especially. Took about 3 weeks so excellent service and good communication. Thanks to Angie in warranty department.

Cheers,
Alan


----------

